# Rahmengröße 5.5



## Downhoehl (19. März 2010)

Beschäftige mich grad mit dem Gedanken mir ein 5.5 zuzulegen, hab dazu aber noch ein paar Fragen:
Was für Rahmengrößen fahrt Ihr bei euren 5.5 und bei welcher Größe?
Bin selbst 1.75 und schwanke gerade zwischen "S" und "M"...

Wieviel FW fahrt ihr im 5.5? aus dem MTBR.com weis ich schon das 140mm 130 vorzuziehen sind, hat einer ne Gabel mit 150 oder mehr FW drin und kann was dazu sagen? 

Gibt´s sonst noch Besonderheiten beim Kauf eines 5.5 zu beachten?


----------



## Frog (19. März 2010)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Beschäftige mich grad mit dem Gedanken mir ein 5.5 zuzulegen, hab dazu aber noch ein paar Fragen:
> Was für Rahmengrößen fahrt Ihr bei euren 5.5 und bei welcher Größe?
> Bin selbst 1.75 und schwanke gerade zwischen "S" und "M"...
> 
> ...



Ich fahre ein 5.5 EVP (Modell 2007) in "M"und bin 181 Groß. Habe dazu eine syntace VRO  Kombi drauf. Ich schätrze aber das es ein 90er Vorbau sein würde.
Zuerst hatte eine 130er RS Revelation drin und jetzt eine Pike. Es liegen schon fast Welten dazwischen. Ich würde je nach Art (CC-AM-FR) eine 150er vorziehen (neue FOX oder Revelation).
Das EVP hat einen steilen Lenkwinkel von 70°. 
Aufpassen mußt Du bei den RS-Gabeln. Es passen nur die Gabelbrücken unter das Unterrohr durch, wenn der Steuersatz unten mindenst 17-18 mm hoch ist. Ich benutze eine CaneCreek S5 (oder so ähnlich). Man kann auch einen CK mit 4 oder 7 mm höheren Konus fahren. Den Konus bekommt man aber hier in D schlecht.
Auch wichtig ist der Laufradsatz. Je nach Fahrergewicht (bei mit fas 0,1t) fängt der Hinterbau schon mal an zu flexen. Hatte einen CC-LS drin, da fing die hintere die 203 Scheibe an zu "singen" und die Nabe/Spechen machten sich mit knarzen bemerkbar.

Ansonsten schon ein geiles Bike. Leider wiegt es in "M" 3030g incl. Dämpfer. Für 140mm FW gibt es zur Zeit schon leichtere Bikes.

Negativ:
- ein Fat Albert in 2,4 (Modell 2007) passt nicht rein
- man muss VPP genaustens Einstellen
- 70° Lenkwinkel
- Decals über Lack und teuer
- die übelsten Lager (Enduro Bearings) habe schon alle gegen INA oder vergleichbar ausgetauscht. Seit dem Ruhe!
- nicht alle Gabel passen unter das Unterrohr durch

positiv:
- fährt nicht jeder
- Sattelsütze voll versenkbar (am besten passen Syntace-Stützen)
- Schrittfreiheit
- Dämpfer 190er (da passen auch andere)
- kurzes Oberrohr (ich liebe es)
- es passen Gabeln von 120-150mm rein
- es liegt voll im Trend.

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (29. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich fahre auch ein 5.5 EVP 
Bei 176cm fahre ich ein M. Ein S Rahmen hatte ich nicht probegefahren, bin aber trotzdem ziemlich davon überzeugt, dass mir S zu kompakt wäre zum Tourenfahren/Trailriding.

An Federweg habe ich vorne 140mm. Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch eine Pike 454 Dual Air U-Turn verbaut. Die hatte eine Einbauhöhe von ca. 525mm. Das ist in etwas die gleiche Bauhöhe wie eine Fox Fox 32 Talas mit 15cm Federweg.

Seit ein paar Wochen fahre ich eine Fox Vanilla RLC, die 15mm weniger Einbauhöhe hat.
Die Vanilla verfügt über keine Absenkungsmöglicht - vermisse ich aber auch nicht. Vorbau ist bei mir VRO S, eingestellt auf ca. 70mm Länge mit 680mm Lenker, 12° Grad Backsweep, also schon recht aufrechte Sitzpostion, trotzdem komme ich damit noch jede Rampe hoch, die kräftemäßig sinnvoll ist.

Die Pike hatte ich für Singletrails auf ca. 125-130mm  getravelt, nur bei schnelleren, härteren Sachen voll ausgefahren. Dann kein Abkippen o.ä. .

Nach dem ersten Eindruck ist die Fox Vanilla ein absolut verkanntes Schätzchen, einerseit super sensibel trotzdem prima Feedback, tolle Progression, taucht bei Stufen nicht weg, was mich bei der Pike gestört hat trotz mehrfacher Setupversuche der Positiv/Negativ Luftkammer (war aber auch ein älteres Modell)

Mit dem verbauten Manitou Dämpfer war ich nicht so richtig glücklich geworden. 
Bin bei meinem Gewicht (75-78kg) mittlerweile absolut zufrieden mit einem Fox RP 23, Rebound tune low, Compression tune middle, der besser passt wie das gleiche Modell mit compression tune high.

Der Hinterbau ist mit dem empfohlenen SAG sehr sensibel und trotzdem schön antriebsneutral  und direkt auch bei heftigen Antritten. Macht total Laune in Verbindung mit einem leichten Laufradsatz 

Das ganze Bike ist einerseits super wendig und verspielt und trotzdem für meine Ansprüche laufruhig genug. Ich hatte auch erst Bedenken mit dem steilen 70° Lenkwinkel, in der Praxis aber kein Problem. 
Würde mir den Rahmen auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen, fühle mich mittlerweile nach ein paar Umbauten so wohl wir auf keinem anderen Bike. 

Die Vor- und Nachteile hat Frog ja schon aufgezählt. 
Kaufentscheid war bei mir einfach der super schön Rahmen - könnte mich immer wieder neu in das Teil verlieben, auch wenn es okjektiv vielleicht was besseres mittlerweile gibt. 

Achja, Nachteil ist vielleicht noch, dass man ziemlich oft von anderen Biker Kollegen darauf angesprochen wird, meistens total positiv, nur Liteville Fahrer kommen dann immer ungefragt mit der gleichen Leier, dass ein 301 ja viiiiel besser währe..


----------

